# Oral thrush.



## Chelsea.ann1

We tend to do things generally the homeopathic/organic ways around my house. i.e. teas/ essential oils/ herbs... etc.


My daughter, whose bottle fed (no grief, i feel no need to explain my reasonings) has developed oral thrush.

I suspect she has had it for a bit as the back of her tongue was always white but i couldn't observe it/ wipe it enough to see if it's easily removed.. however today it has spread all over her tongue.

defffo thrush.

any advice as to cure it at home and prevent it later, naturally?

idk where to start as she's an infant and i take acidopholus when i get thrush.

thanks much

x


----------



## Katt

You can get a version of acidophilus for small people - not sure where sorry! Though i have always just broken a capsule and made a paste with a little milk to give to lo. 

Also cold water sterilisation doesn't work. Once lo is symptom free it might be a good idea to replace all teats/dummies etc too. 

I have heard good things about grapefruit seet extract too, but never tried it myself. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

thanks for responding!


i did start giving her acidophilus this morning, just the regular stuff i use poured into a paste.

She has started to refuse bottles, it spread VERY quickly.

i may end up seeing a dr.


----------



## MrsV78

My brother had this and couldn't get rid of it for months. He tried everything and nothing worked then someone advised sucking on pineapple would cure it and it cleared within days. Good luck


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

really? would that be okay for an 11 weeker? im defffff willing to give that a try. shes not eating now.. its horrrrible, i put her n meds for it cause it got soooo bad so fast but the meds make her feel soooooooooooo bad.

screaming for hours, n shes only eaten 3 oz in the last 9 hours


----------



## Rachel_C

I really wouldn't introduce foods at her age. I would imagine for the majority of cases the meds will be more effective in a shorter time. If sucking pineapple was a miracle cure we'd all just be prescribed a pineapple :rofl:. If she was weaned I would try it but as she's not, you would probably just upset her tummy and give her tummy ache anyway with pineapple, if she'd even tolerate it in the first place. I doubt a baby that age would suck a pineapple and I assume a few licks wouldn't work well enough. You run the risk of choking her if you try to make her accept it.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Rachel_C said:


> I really wouldn't introduce foods at her age. I would imagine for the majority of cases the meds will be more effective in a shorter time. If sucking pineapple was a miracle cure we'd all just be prescribed a pineapple :rofl:. If she was weaned I would try it but as she's not, you would probably just upset her tummy and give her tummy ache anyway with pineapple, if she'd even tolerate it in the first place. I doubt a baby that age would suck a pineapple and I assume a few licks wouldn't work well enough. You run the risk of choking her if you try to make her accept it.

Yes we're not prescribed the healthy, natural approaches because medical dr.'s don't know about these things. Talk to a naturopath if you want real, healthy, opinions that don't revolve around money. My daughter already has to have rice in her bottle due to reflux and idc what there is to be said about that, she's doing great. 
I'd much prefer give her pineapple or ANY other successful FOOD vs. some toxic antifungal CHEMICALS artificially made. That runs a whole hell of a lot more of a risk than a few whole foods will. It's natural. 
As for it possibly giving her a belly ache. I did get the oral thrush meds prescribed and after 2 servings i REFUSE to give it to her. it's sooo bad for you. that and she screams for hours and refuses food even worst off than before.. talk about a tummy ache.
at least the foods will also be giving her vitamins, minerals, antioxidents etc.

The meds have over a 50% failure rate. they don't do a thing to prevent it from coming back and they don't target the source of the problem. They cause so many worst side effects for many children.


----------



## Rachel_C

Well I hope your LO feels better soon, whatever way you try to treat the problem. Please do be careful trying to feed her foods though. Whatever some people say, an 11 week old is not ready for solids like that and something like a piece of pineapple would be a serious choking hazard.


----------



## mistyscott

I second the acidophilus suggestion and I've also heard about gentian violet? Not sure if that's just for bf mums nipples though....
We've got thrush currently but find the gel and cream combination seems to be working. 

Good luck, it's a bugger to get rid of


----------



## Katt

Chelsea.ann1 said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't introduce foods at her age. I would imagine for the majority of cases the meds will be more effective in a shorter time. If sucking pineapple was a miracle cure we'd all just be prescribed a pineapple :rofl:. If she was weaned I would try it but as she's not, you would probably just upset her tummy and give her tummy ache anyway with pineapple, if she'd even tolerate it in the first place. I doubt a baby that age would suck a pineapple and I assume a few licks wouldn't work well enough. You run the risk of choking her if you try to make her accept it.
> 
> Yes we're not prescribed the healthy, natural approaches because medical dr.'s don't know about these things. Talk to a naturopath if you want real, healthy, opinions that don't revolve around money. My daughter already has to have rice in her bottle due to reflux and idc what there is to be said about that, she's doing great.
> I'd much prefer give her pineapple or ANY other successful FOOD vs. some toxic antifungal CHEMICALS artificially made. That runs a whole hell of a lot more of a risk than a few whole foods will. It's natural.
> As for it possibly giving her a belly ache. I did get the oral thrush meds prescribed and after 2 servings i REFUSE to give it to her. it's sooo bad for you. that and she screams for hours and refuses food even worst off than before.. talk about a tummy ache.
> at least the foods will also be giving her vitamins, minerals, antioxidents etc.
> 
> The meds have over a 50% failure rate. they don't do a thing to prevent it from coming back and they don't target the source of the problem. They cause so many worst side effects for many children.Click to expand...

Sounds like you have been given nystan/nystatin. It does have a rubbish success rate, and I have heard lots of people say it makes their lo's unsettled. There is another option though - miconazole gel (daktarin). It is much more effective, and as it is a gel much less gets swallowed. There is some confusion over using it before 4 months, I have more info on this is you're interested.

I would also advise caution with giving foods. Pineapple is really acidic and I imagine would have a similar effect as nystan - giving lo a bad tummy. 

Thrush can be really uncomfortable for babies, stopping them feeding, giving them painful wind etc. In some cases it might be better to use the miconazole as it will work quickly and effectively whereas the natural methods sometimes take longer. Only you can decide what is right for your lo. 

You can use gentian violet, from what I understand it is quite effective in some cases. But it does turn lo's mouth purple! And it is poisonous if too much is used (I think that's why health visitors stopped using it- when I was little they used to come round with a paintbrush to treat babies with thrush!). 

I hope lo feels better soon :flower:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Her thrush is nearly cleared after one and a half days of 

1) rinsing her mouth out with water after every feed
2) boiling all her teats and pacifiers between each use
3) applying half apple cider vinegar half water solution to the affected areas 3 times a day
4)applying acidophilus with a little water to the affected area

literally only 1.5 days!
i'm always soooo impressed with the natural methods without medications.

always always always SO much more safe, effective, and efficient.

LO has ate 2 bottles already :) 
vs. having to force feed her with a syringe :(

and the thrush is hardly there!


----------



## MrsV78

Sorry. I didn't realise lo was so young. I def wouldn't try the pineapple at 11wks


----------

